# Golf in Birmingham UK



## 1970yvo (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted to ask if any of the forum members are familiar with the Birmingham Golf School based in the city centre?

I know that it has recently opened and is quite handy for me as I work only 5 minutes walk away. I wanted to know if anyone had used the facility and what the instruction was like. Im relative new to the game so wasn't sure if it would be too technical for me.

By all accounts and according to the website birmingham golf school they are offering free lessons at the moment.

If anyone can give me some feedback I would be most grateful
:dunno:


----------

